# Amyae & Levis pics



## Gecko :) (May 11, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I think I have finally figured out to post pictures , lol 
Those who asked to see pics here they are.

I would love to see everyone elses knobtails (all types)
They are such cool little creatures  , I love em!


----------



## reece89 (May 11, 2007)

great geckoes


----------



## Chris89 (May 11, 2007)

OMG your levis levis is so cute, got any more pictures?


----------



## hornet (May 11, 2007)

love the amyae, that your only one?


----------



## cris (May 11, 2007)

awesome pics, i will have too get some nephrurus sp. in the future.


----------



## Gecko :) (May 11, 2007)

*Thanks*

I have 2 Levis and 2 Amyae, all hatchies

But I have the Gecko bug and want more!...
Ill take some more pics soon.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (May 12, 2007)

the levis looks great! will be good to see how it colours up as it grows!


----------



## Scleropages (May 12, 2007)

Cute Levis


----------



## Rocket (May 12, 2007)

Very nice geckos!!! What are your enclosures (aquariums, exo-terras)? 

Very nice collection!


----------



## Jill (May 12, 2007)

Very cute! I'm going to get some next season, first I have to decide what to start with......decisions, decisions......:lol:


----------



## sxc_celly (May 12, 2007)

Gorgeous little Geckos youve got there! Nice poses too . Thanks for sharing., cant wait to see more! Like requested, here's my male and female levis levis, both adults. Ive got 2 more female adults and 1 more male adult coming in a week or so (waiting on export permit on their end). Im breeding them this year! Also attached is my Thicktail (barking) gecko hatchys, pic is a bit dodgy (ive got 4). Yes ive got the Gecko bug too lol! Enjoy Gecko : ).


----------



## Scleropages (May 13, 2007)

sxc_celly said:


> Gorgeous little Geckos youve got there! Nice poses too . Thanks for sharing., cant wait to see more! Like requested, here's my male and female levis levis, both adults. Ive got 2 more female adults and 1 more male adult coming in a week or so (waiting on export permit on their end). Im breeding them this year! Also attached is my Thicktail (barking) gecko hatchys, pic is a bit dodgy (ive got 4). Yes ive got the Gecko bug too lol! Enjoy Gecko : ).


 

arnt the last pic geckodans geeekoz? I'm sure I saw it in his add , erm guessin ya got them from him? LOL


----------



## sxc_celly (May 13, 2007)

Yes i got them from him, and have edited the picture so as not to copyright his photo. Yes i brought all 4 thicktail juvs from him, extremely good to deal with, hes like the authority on geckos!


----------



## Scleropages (May 13, 2007)

okes cute geckos 

Posts: 666 eeekkk!!!


----------



## Gecko :) (May 15, 2007)

*Thanks Rocket *



Rocket said:


> Very nice geckos!!! What are your enclosures (aquariums, exo-terras)?
> 
> Very nice collection!


 

As they are only hatchies, I have them in 5lt plastic tubs with sand and a hide at each end . .
not very exciting, but does the trick.. 
Cant wait for them to get a bit bigger so I can do them a nice big enclosure with rocks etc.


----------



## Gecko :) (May 15, 2007)

*Thanks sxc_celly*



sxc_celly said:


> Gorgeous little Geckos youve got there! Nice poses too . Thanks for sharing., cant wait to see more! Like requested, here's my male and female levis levis, both adults. Ive got 2 more female adults and 1 more male adult coming in a week or so (waiting on export permit on their end). Im breeding them this year! Also attached is my Thicktail (barking) gecko hatchys, pic is a bit dodgy (ive got 4). Yes ive got the Gecko bug too lol! Enjoy Gecko : ).


 
Thanks for the pics, 
They look great.

Everyone else..... Where are your PICS?????????????????? I wanna see more!!!!


----------



## sxc_celly (May 15, 2007)

Here's 3 more ive paid for which are coming in a week or so (waiting on export permit).

1st - male
2nd Female
3rd - Female

All Levis Levis Adults! Since the photos were sent from the seller (weeks ago), Ive been told the 3rd (female) may be gravid. Lets hope so . Click ont he picture to get a better view of them all!


----------



## Gecko :) (May 15, 2007)

*Thanks sxc_celly*

Thanks for the pics.

My fingers are crossed for you 

If you dont mind me asking, how much do you pay for your Adult Levis?
Do you know of anyone selling any ATM?


----------



## Ramsayi (May 15, 2007)

Gecko :) said:


> Thanks for the pics.
> 
> My fingers are crossed for you
> 
> ...



Dont get L.levis go the occidentalis


----------



## ianp (May 15, 2007)

good lookin levis, u should be proud!


----------



## Gecko :) (May 15, 2007)

Ramsayi said:


> Dont get L.levis go the occidentalis


.

Ramsayi :

What makes you say that?, .. would it happen to be because you have excess Occidnetalis?.. Dont tempt me, .. although , after the Amyae, Im pretty much broke, .. have to start savin again 

I already want to buy more more more, .. but should prob stick to Levis & Amyae, or I m going to end up with a million gex


----------



## Gecko :) (May 15, 2007)

*Yellow Levis*

I dont suppose anyone knows of anyone selling Yellow Levis?, ..
I just sore some pics and they look fantastic!!!!!!!
how much do they sell for usually?


----------



## Ramsayi (May 15, 2007)

lol,
Don't know about excess but we will be moving a few on.I just think that they have better colours/patterns is all.

And yes you are going to end up with a million gex :shock:


----------



## sxc_celly (May 15, 2007)

Gecko : ) Lets hope she gravid. I am very proud thanks, you should be too, stunning lil gex you got there. PM me your email so we can keep in touch about our little gex. I paid $650 including freight for all 3 adults. And bought the 1st pair for $500, so this time around i got a real bargain for the trio. Most adults cost over $200, females usually more like $250-$350 max, though the red ones or yellow ones would cost a bit more id imagine. I havent seen ANY adults around, they are few and far between. I was looking for months for more after my 1st pair, and advertised on 4 diff sites, and it just so happened one day a levis trio came up, so i snapped them up! I love the Occidnetalis too, but i love my levis levis just the same. I wouldnt mind getting some of those ramsayi, let me know if you sell any, any age.


----------



## stringbean (May 15, 2007)

i like that first pic sxc_celly, the yellow makes it look so good


----------



## sxc_celly (May 15, 2007)

lol, thanks heaps. Everyone seems to like him the most out of all 5 of my levis levis. Hoepfully he'll get friendly with the females (or already has) and produces some nice little offspring!


----------



## Rocket (May 15, 2007)

Rams: N.l.occidentalis are just so popular as they are rarer. This puzzles me as you get rare species like some Stroph and Oedura which are hardly popular at all. Anything you can get and achieve from the other two N.levis subspecies, you can get from N.l.levis. 

Very Nice Pics sxc-celly and Gecko!!!


----------



## sxc_celly (May 15, 2007)

Thanks Rocket! I love my little Milii's and levis levis, theyre just gorgeous, i love watching them hunt down their cricket prey lol. Id love some Occidentalis, they look pretty kewl!


----------



## Gecko :) (May 16, 2007)

Hey Stringbean,

Just wondering what python you have as your Avatar?
It is beautiful!!!


----------



## cobb (May 16, 2007)

are geckos good to keep?
cant you get them out and play with them or are they a 'look but dont touch' sort of animal?
do theydo much,
thanks!
jacob


----------



## sxc_celly (May 16, 2007)

Theyre a look but dont touch animal. I Love my geckos. They are SO interesting to watch, pouncing on their prey, and interacting with eachother. Theyre so cute too!


----------



## Gecko :) (May 17, 2007)

Geckos make great pets, ..

They have such little (big) personalities!! - but yea I suppose they are more of a look @ pet.

I love em!!! , They are great !!!!!!!!


----------



## Gecko :) (May 25, 2007)

*Where are all the Gecko pix?*


----------



## DrNick (May 25, 2007)

Gecko :) said:


> *Where are all the Gecko pix?*



Bit of a re-hash, I need to get some more photos, anyway:


----------



## stary boy (May 25, 2007)

sxc_celly said:


> Gorgeous little Geckos youve got there! Nice poses too . Thanks for sharing., cant wait to see more! Like requested, here's my male and female levis levis, both adults. Ive got 2 more female adults and 1 more male adult coming in a week or so (waiting on export permit on their end). Im breeding them this year! Also attached is my Thicktail (barking) gecko hatchys, pic is a bit dodgy (ive got 4). Yes ive got the Gecko bug too lol! Enjoy Gecko : ).


 

anymore pics? possibly of the parents?


----------



## Gecko :) (May 25, 2007)

Thanks for the Pics Dr Nick, they are gr8!!!
are the first few Aspers?
either way, they are gorgeous!... thanks for sharing!

Everyone else...PICS!!??


----------



## Saz (May 25, 2007)

Here's a comparison shot of asper and amyae.


----------



## Gecko :) (May 25, 2007)

*Thanks SAZ*

they are both cute!, good to compare them side by side.
Amyae are deffinately my pick!, .. mind you, i wouldnt say no to an Asper


----------



## Saz (May 25, 2007)

I prefer the amyae colouration, but asper have purple eyes....Ooooooo!!!


----------



## Gecko :) (May 25, 2007)

*Purple eyes!?!*

they look wicked!

I love it how they look like they have a little grin    
they are great!, thanks again for the pics SAZ


----------



## DrNick (May 25, 2007)

Gecko :) said:


> Thanks for the Pics Dr Nick, they are gr8!!!
> are the first few Aspers?
> either way, they are gorgeous!... thanks for sharing!
> 
> Everyone else...PICS!!??



Yep, first are asper.


----------

